# RMB pricing



## balakai (Feb 9, 2005)

I tried to order some chicken necks from one place and that particular product ($25 for 40 pounds of necks with skin still on) is no longer available and I ended up paying 89 cents/pound for skinless necks. 

I did find backs for 69/cents per pound and I don't have to buy 40 pound cases--they come in 10 pound bags.

I've found leg quarters on sale for 39-49 cents/pound.

Do these seem to be average prices?

~Kristin


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

The backs are kinda high but the LQs are a great price!


----------



## balakai (Feb 9, 2005)

Yes, the LQs were on sale--I wasn't even looking for them but I have developed the habit of cruising through the meat section of the grocery store even if I just go in for milk and cereal. I got three 3-pound packages of 85/15 ground turkey for $1.99 each that way. I always seem to stumble across these deals when I only take a small basket instead of a cart--you should have seen me trying to carry the three 10 pound bags of LQs to the checkout (cold, slippery, and I was super tired from Zumba class).

~Kristin


----------



## smyke (Sep 24, 2009)

those prices are about right what I pay here. backs are 39 cents and quarters 49 cents.
I was licking my chops (pun intended) yesterday thinking I was going to get steak trim (80/20) for 99 cents/lb but the guy called me and said that "someone in the back" said its 2.49 right before I left to pick it up. bummer.


----------



## balakai (Feb 9, 2005)

I got "beef trim" from a processor; I paid 75 cents/pound since he ran it through the grinder for me instead of leaving it in huge hunks like he normally does. It seems VERY fatty, so I mix it with some other ground MM before mixing with Honest Kitchen, or I feed it as MM with some of the chicken RMBs that I have that have very little fat/no skin. I don't think I'll get this stuff again, though--hopefully my local place will have beef heart again soon.

~Kristin


----------



## lucymom (Jan 2, 2009)

Mike...I'm in New England too and can't find prices anywhere NEAR that low on Leg quarters or backs. Even Oma's pride is not that cheap. Where do you get your goods???


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

WOW Mike! Where do you get those quarters from at that price? ::: bounce bounce bounce :::: That price is incredible!


----------



## smyke (Sep 24, 2009)

Funny you ask, its in a great state of Massachusetts.

there is a market called Arnold's in East Longmeadow and Chicopee. I havent ordered from them yet, but these are the prices on their price sheet currently.
They also sell chicken breast for $1.59/lb, you cant beat that.

my first order I got from Waybest Chicken in South Windsor, CT. Backs for 49cents and quarters 59. 

balakai, I thought beef trim was going to be fatty but the kid said there was actually a lot of meat in it. why would they trim that much meat off the steak is weird but apparently they grind it and get 80/20 ground beef from it. hence the price difference. oh well.


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

Thank you, Mike! That's too far away from me, but I appreciate the info anyway. You are doing such a fantastic job of finding great prices! Way to go!!


----------



## smyke (Sep 24, 2009)

thank you









I try, but these are the only two places I found so far. 
so I got chicken covered but now need to find some more affordable variety.


----------



## DancingCavy (Feb 19, 2001)

Lucky!

The best price I've seen 'round here for quarters is $0.59.







One time I saw them at the store for $1.69 and I almost lost it. Hard enough to find them regularly at the store. . .but I won't pay that price!


----------



## Woodreb (Oct 27, 2008)

Jaime,

Shop Rite has Perdue leg quarters on sale this week for $ .49/pound. There are a couple of stores in the Stamford area. Sale is on through tomorrow (Saturday).

I don't know about the Stamford area for other stores, but near me, the Shop Rite has some of the best meat prices of any grocery store around.


----------



## DancingCavy (Feb 19, 2001)

Thanks for the head's up! I think I picked up a couple packages at $0.69/lb last week but I'll be picking up more today! Shop Rite is where I do most of my shopping.


----------



## Woodreb (Oct 27, 2008)

We've been doing a lot more of our shopping there lately, too. And I saw when I was looking at their online circular that it looks like that $0.49 sale on the leg quarters is continuing on into next week.


----------



## Fluffypants (Aug 31, 2003)

In Mass... depending on where you are located. You could try Mayflower Poultry or Adams Chapman. They both sell 30 or 40lb cases of chicken, turkey etc. Mayflower is in Cambridge and Chapman is in Boston. I just picked up a 40lb case of boneless breasts from Mayflower yesterday... it was $76 - so $1.90 a lb. I'm sure backs and necks are much cheaper, but I'm cooking for a few weeks for my boy. 

http://www.mayflowerpoultry.com/barf_diet.html

Tanja


----------



## lucymom (Jan 2, 2009)

Wow Tanja and Mike ! YOu guys find amazing prices!!!! Our local wholesale meat man is a perv, he had great prices but...eww. So it's back to the drawing board. Tanja, I think my chicken did come from Chapman ---I think I saw that printed on the cases I bought. I didn't think they'd sell to a private party. Is it a big, scary meat market full of men with large sharp implements and bloody aprons?? Or can folks go in to a warehouse and just get cases without going deep in to the recesses of the meat-0-rama???


----------



## smyke (Sep 24, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: JenniferDOur local wholesale meat man is a perv, he had great prices but...eww.


 LOL

People I have dealt with here are VERY nice. unless they are nice pervs.


----------



## IslandStorm62 (Dec 12, 2009)

And all this time I thought life was good when I found LQ for .79 per lbs...


----------

